# Microsoft Abandons Yahoo Acquisition



## slugger (May 4, 2008)

> *Microsoft has dropped its nearly three-month-long pursuit of Yahoo*, ending a historic acquisition attempt whose failure takes Microsoft back to square one in its quest to boost its online business to better compete against Google.
> 
> "We continue to believe that our proposed acquisition made sense for Microsoft, Yahoo and the market as a whole. Our goal in pursuing a combination with Yahoo was to provide greater choice and innovation in the marketplace and create real value for our respective stockholders and employees," said Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer in a statement distributed early Saturday evening.
> 
> ...



*Source*

*Ballmer's e-mail to staff on Yahoo*


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

I dont think so


----------



## slugger (May 4, 2008)

praka123 said:


> I dont think so



?????

got it from the RSS feed


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

^yes!u r correct.the local newspaper reported that M$ is again bidding 
but they corrected in their portal 
*www.manoramaonline.com/cgi-bin/MMO...entId=3927869&contentType=EDITORIAL&BV_ID=@@@


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

increased bid by MS, nothing disclosed by any 1, no 1 is saying anything, negotiations are going on


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2008)

Yahoo refused even after the bid was increased to $50 bn na?


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

^^ nothing like that yet, no 1 is saying anything, no 1 is even confirming that the bid has been upped, all indications are that negotiations are going on


----------



## x3060 (May 4, 2008)

i hope they dont take over and spoil them . .


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

looks like it has ended


----------



## slugger (May 4, 2008)

r u all _reallly_ sure d negotiations still goin on??

bee checking out all the [serious] News chanels - no reports to d contrary coming out


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

ya it has ended  sorry for the confusion my info was outdated


----------



## slugger (May 4, 2008)

^^^u ment the weekend meeting where it was all supposed to be finalized


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 4, 2008)

The world is saved! phew...

Yahoo messenger is saved from crap MSN messenger, yahoo mail is saved from crap live mail, yahoo search is saved from crap MSN search(which is proven that no one uses except when someone accidently ends up getting redirected when searching things inside the computer)

And most of all.. yahoooooooooo..... FTW..


----------



## praka123 (May 4, 2008)

^exactly!


----------



## Hrithan2020 (May 4, 2008)

Cyrus_the_virus said:


> The world is saved! phew...
> 
> Yahoo messenger is saved from crap MSN messenger, yahoo mail is saved from crap live mail, yahoo search is saved from crap MSN search(which is proven that no one uses except when someone accidently ends up getting redirected when searching things inside the computer)
> 
> And most of all.. yahoooooooooo..... FTW..



Totally agree with u.In India,MSN doesnt enjoy much popularity;but surprisingly MSN still has a sizeable audience(nowhere near google of course or even yahoo).But I hope MS wastes its time & resources by spending 60 Billn after even further talks & threats.By that time,Google could  strike back with more cool products & could serious into more markets(mobile markets etc) & make its presence felt there too.


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (May 4, 2008)

Come on.. everybody say Yaaahoooooooooo.. come on.. together.. Yaaahoooooo...


----------



## Faun (May 4, 2008)

junglee kahi ke 

must admit Yahoo is ahead in few scenario as compared to google


----------



## Pathik (May 4, 2008)

Yahooooooooooooooooo


----------



## iMav (May 5, 2008)

*Yahoo almost sold itself at $37/share.

*This is interesting, according to Seattle Pi blogger Todd Bishop, here are the sequence of events with timeline:




> *Jan. 31:* Microsoft CEO Steve Ballmer calls Yahoo CEO Jerry Yang to inform him that Microsoft will make an unsolicited offer for the Internet company.
> 
> *Feb. 1:* Microsoft goes public with acquisition bid of $31 per share, or $44.6 billion.
> 
> ...


*Source*

thank you sir ballmer, now if you don't mind please focus on buying web 2.0 start-ups which is a much better option than a crappy yahoo, yes i say yahoo crappy, coz i use none of it's service.


----------



## nvidia (May 5, 2008)

Thats gr8 news!


----------



## slugger (May 5, 2008)

i initialy found it a _lil'_ strange yesterday that M.S. did not approach the shareholders directly

but it make sense not to do so *at the moment*

current slowdown in the U.S economy and a predicted recession would make it difficult for M.S to tide over the after-effects of a hostile takeover as quickly as it would have been possible had the economy been on the upswing.


----------



## iMav (May 5, 2008)

was watching bbc, they were running the story and it was pretty clear from their analysis that monday morning market opening is gonna sse yahoo shares go down, they rose 50% since MS announced their offer, there is discontent amongst some share holders already, not to mention that they also said previously Oracle was trying to take over a certain company which declined but after some time sold itself to oracle.

my guess is that stevo played a master stroke by backing off and the letter contents, pissed off share-holders, fall in share prices would make life a bit difficult for mr. yang, considering that he already was ready to sell yahoo at $37/share


----------



## anispace (May 6, 2008)

> Investors pummeled Yahoo Inc. stock Monday, sending the company's shares down 15 percent after Microsoft Corp. dropped its high-profile takeover bid for the Web portal over the weekend.
> 
> Yahoo shares fell $4.30 to $24.37 in the first day of trading after Saturday's announcement. The sell-off suggests that many shareholders wanted a merger.
> 
> With none imminent, some disappointed investors plan to revolt by voting against all of Yahoo's board members at the next annual meeting. Yahoo faces the prospect of shareholder lawsuits for failing to accept a deal, adding to the handful filed over the past few months that are already winding through the courts.



src

looks like yahoo`s in some deep sh*t now


----------



## slugger (May 6, 2008)

next time M.S. makes a bid for Yahoo!, it may do so at an even lower price


----------



## cvvikram (May 6, 2008)

Yahoo has said that it is still open for accepting a good offer from Microsoft

read more...

*money.cnn.com/news/newsfeeds/articles/apwire/c6079cffe46e8e60cdaa7043f6396587.htm


----------



## iMav (May 6, 2008)

see what happens when u mess with the big boys, u get b!tch slapped, Ballmer was the 1 who said bye to yahoo and that too because yang made comments that indicated a google affair to make matters worse for MS and all the orum members here started shouting yahoo yahoo ab kya hua .... ab bolo yahoo, i said it before too ballmer played a master stroke by saying f off to yahoo

It's Microsoft world kid, I'm just living in it


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

From what I see, MS is doing that tactic where you start walking out if you do not strike a good deal with the seller and then the seller says "Stop, let me sell for this price xxx".


----------



## iMav (May 6, 2008)

^^ the same was done by oracle with regards one of their deals


----------



## MetalheadGautham (May 6, 2008)

iMav said:


> ^^ the same was done by oracle with regards one of their deals


which one ?

and I still don't think MS will have any benifit with this deal. Only difference is, their search results will show more results, but they will still be crap. Google owns with respect to GMail and Google Search, but Live Search and HotMail are still better than their yahoo counterparts. So MS won't have much benifit.

If they DO want to get some serious bucks with a deal, they should concentrate on territories unexplored by google like internet gaming. I am sure MS will gain a lot by taking over Zapak for instance.


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

^^Think that was for Peoplesoft. not sure though.


----------



## iMav (May 6, 2008)

honestly i don't want MS to go ahead with it, why:

1. they would go into a huge debt, certainly not good at this point.
2. they should rather spend this money and buy some upcoming web2.0 companies


i don't use any of yahoo services, using it's messenger is a necessary evil, dumb chicks cant do sh1t abt it.

@metalhead: don't know it was on bbc the day MS walked off from the deal, they said the same tactic was used by oracle, successfully, the company sold itself to oracle a few weeks later


----------



## desiibond (May 6, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> which one ?
> 
> and I still don't think MS will have any benifit with this deal. Only difference is, their search results will show more results, but they will still be crap. Google owns with respect to GMail and Google Search, but Live Search and HotMail are still better than their yahoo counterparts. So MS won't have much benifit.
> 
> If they DO want to get some serious bucks with a deal, they should concentrate on territories unexplored by google like internet gaming. I am sure MS will gain a lot by taking over Zapak for instance.


 
Dude. It's the technology that they need and also the ad content that yahoo has will create lot of income for MS. 

Take for example, Cisco buying Linksys. Look at how Linksys is creating lot of market for Cisco in the wireless segment. Cisco had wireless devices before but it's the technology in linksys that is creating revenue.


----------



## Voldy (May 7, 2008)

MS "Microhoo" plans r squashed like a bug.


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

see the news today, Yahoo is asking MS to reconsider it's offer. Yahoo is ready to reduce the asking price per share. game on!!


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

where are those members who were going yahoo, thinking that yahoo was able to say goodbye to MS


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

^^Here I am

My heart says that MS shouldn't be able to take Yahoo but my mind says it should.

Then only we will see more innovations from Google to keep MS at bay.


----------



## iMav (May 7, 2008)

^^ it's quite the opposite with me, my heart says they should  but my mind says they shouldn't


----------



## desiibond (May 7, 2008)

hehe. Hope this creates a better internet ecosystem.


----------

